# IMR - Imricor Medical Systems



## System (12 August 2019)

Imricor is a U.S.-based medical device company, focused on designing, manufacturing and selling MRI-compatible products for cardiac catheter ablation procedures to treat arrhythmias.

Imricor has obtained CE mark approval to place one of its key products, the Advantage-MR EP Recorder/Stimulator System, on the market in the European Union, and is in the final stages of the CE mark approval process for its other key products, the Vision-MR Ablation Catheter (with an indication for treating type I atrial flutter) and the Vision-MR Dispersive Electrode. 

Imricor believes it will be the first company in the world to bring commercially viable and safe MRI-compatible products to the cardiac catheter ablation market.

It is anticipated that IMR will list on the ASX on 30 August 2019.

http://imricor.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 February 2020)

No-one following this ? Probably a good idea







> It’s less than six months since medical device company Imricor Medical Systems hit the bourse, but there’s already some concern over its cash balance.





> According to its Appendix 4C lodged recently, the $148 million Imricor had a miserly $US5 million ($7.5 million) cash balance at the end of December. It said the declining cash balance – Imricor was sitting on $US7.8 million cash and cash equivalents at the end of September – reflected "no consumable product sales revenue during 2019" due to delays in approvals for its MRI-compatible medical devices, which were expected to come through in the third quarter of last year.
> 
> The company said it had now received CE Mark approval for its flagship product, which allowed it to market and sell its products to clinical sites throughout the European Union.
> 
> The question is whether sales revenue can hit the company’s bank account before it burns through the remainder of its cash. It’s enough to have Imricor added to equity raising watchlists


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 July 2020)

Coming up for a year on the bourse, and now hitting post Covid and all time highs. Signed with Phillips to distribute its product offering.

_From the Quarterly:_
• Three clinical sites currently operational at the Dresden Heart Centre, Haga Hospital and Amsterdam University Medical Centre with the Leipzig Heart Centre presently planning first procedures.
• An additional three sites expected to sign contracts and/or commence procedures in August or shortly thereafter.
• A further 14 sites are well progressed and in the third stage of Imricor’s five-stage sales process, supporting an acceleration of lab rollouts during the last quarter of 2020, assuming no further COVID-19 related disruptions to European medical facilities.
• A strong and growing pipeline of potential clinical sites.
• Ongoing positive feedback from electrophysiologists regarding ease of adoption and success of procedures.
• Progress on the development of additional products to support expanded indications remains on plan with clinical trials of products to enable access to the left side of the heart expected to commence during 2021.
• Continuing to expand the Imricor workforce to support its growth strategy including the recent hire of a Director of Clinical Affairs and Regional Sales Manager – Eastern Germany.
• Net cash outflows from operations in second quarter of 2020 of US$2.677 million, with revenue impacted by hospital restrictions across Europe in response to the COVID-19 pandemic. A cash balance of US$11.425 million at 30 June.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2021)

• Imricor has raised A$28.45 million via an institutional placement at A$2.35 per CDI 
• A fully underwritten security purchase plan (SPP) will be offered to raise an additional A$1.55 mill

That was October last year.....  which was about the high point. Now $2.12


----------



## frugal.rock (21 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> • Imricor has raised A$28.45 million via an institutional placement at A$2.35 per CDI
> • A fully underwritten security purchase plan (SPP) will be offered to raise an additional A$1.55 mill
> 
> That was October last year.....  which was about the high point. Now $2.12



Woof.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> No-one following this ? Probably a good idea



Two bucks a year ago, down to $1.00 at start of 2022 and plumbed 10c in the last fortnight.

Two new agreements with Siemens Healthcare saw a recovery and is now 27c;  Imricor will deploy its new 3D mapping system on the Siemens MRI platform, participating in a planned VT (ventricular tachycardia) clinical trial.

Prototype versions of the Imricor 3D mapping system will be evaluated at certain Siemens’ iCMR (Cardiac Magnetic Resonance Imaging) sites in Q3.

..... _lots of conditional wording (trial, prototype, certain sites); doesn't convince. _


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2022)

Up 200% after recent lows... hmm.
I've got mixed feelings about this one... however that recent volume looks tasty.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 August 2022)

Blinkers are on...


----------

